# Chuva, Granizo, Vento Forte e Neve - 4 Janeiro 2014



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2014 às 11:01)

*Tópico Resumo do Evento*
Tópico de resumo para efeitos de histórico, com links para seguimentos, imagens e notícias

*Seguimento no fórum:*

 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Norte
 Litoral Centro
 Sul

*Outros tópicos relacionados no fórum*

 Possível tornado em Paredes

___________________________________________________

Animação de radar (mm/h), 00h50 - 12h40







Animação de radar (dBZ), 00h50 - 12h40







Animação de radar (mm/h), 02h10 - 03h20 (região do Porto)






Animação de radar (dBZ), 02h10 - 03h20 (região do Porto)


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2014 às 02:09)

Célula extremamente poderosa, possivelmente uma supercélula, de um nível que é inédito para mim cá em Portugal e a tão longa distancia do radar.

Reflectividade impressionante, com hailcore muito profundo...ao nível de uma célula já digna de um evento nas plains dos states

Muita atenção á sua possível trajectoria para o quadrante NE.


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 02:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

A mesma célula vista pelo meteo galicia

Topos ≈12km






Para legenda ver aqui

(Que porra está debaixo das letras)


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 02:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Granizo enorme :


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 03:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Impressionante.

2:40 UTC


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*





via twitter


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 03:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Cá está:


----------



## manchester (4 Jan 2014 às 03:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Eram 3 só ao pé do meu carro:


----------



## Fi (4 Jan 2014 às 03:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Em Leça da Palmeira, está aterrador. Este vídeo é de um amigo. A clarabóia da casa partiu-se com o granizo. 

[ame="http://youtu.be/ajmdDU2nGMY"]http://youtu.be/ajmdDU2nGMY[/ame]

(Vídeo gentilmente cedido por Vitor Rodrigues)


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2014 às 03:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Fotografias de *Leça da Palmeira*, partilhadas no nosso facebook, com autoria de *Rúben Leite*.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 04:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Relato de ermesinde :


----------



## Márcio Silva (4 Jan 2014 às 04:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Olá a todos!

Acaba de ocorrer em Leça da Palmeira (Matosinhos) a maior tempestade de que há memória por aqui...

Estava acordado e tive a oportunidade de presenciar todo o evento... Queda de saraiva de grandes dimensões, nunca antes vistas pelos habitantes, acompanhada por vento muito forte causaram danos significativos sobretudo nos automóveis que se encontravam expostos e ficaram bastante amolgados, alguns com vidros partidos. Muitos dos candeeiros de iluminação pública também acabaram quebrados...

Para já parece tudo ter acalmado mas o alerta laranja emitido pelo IPMA mantém-se pelo menos até às 9h00m, portanto vamos esperar para ver...

Deixo-vos algumas das fotografias que tirei...













Um abraço,

Márcio Silva


----------



## dj_teko (4 Jan 2014 às 04:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*


----------



## Spak (4 Jan 2014 às 04:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*






Fotografia tirada por volta das 3 dá manhã em Matosinhos (não é minha). Segundo o autor, não ficou carro nesta rua que não ficasse com vidros partidos.


----------



## manchester (4 Jan 2014 às 04:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Cá está o vídeo do diluvio de 15 minutos aqui por Ermesinde, a imagem é 1 pouco escura mas compensa se puserem o som bem alto  
A partir dos 12 minutos foi à pedrada que ela caiu do ceu:


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 08:11)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

*No Raim Alarm...*


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 10:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

*Mau tempo deixa 40 pessoas desalojadas em Paredes
*

Publicado às 09.19


O mau tempo provocou danos em habitações, esta madrugada, no concelho de Paredes, obrigando alguns residentes a abandonarem as suas casas, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto.Pelo menos 40 pessoas ficaram desalojadas.

"Houve várias situações, desde a queda de árvores e postes, a telhados arrancados", bem como o registo de habitações danificadas que levaram os moradores a abrigarem-se em casas de vizinhos, indicou a mesma fonte.

De acordo com o "site" da Proteção Civil, 40 pessoas ficaram desalojadas durante a madrugada de hoje nas freguesias de Vilela, Duas Igrejas e Lordelo, devido às condições meteorológicas adversas e vento forte que também já provocaram estragos num armazém e numa fábrica de móveis, em oito veículos e falhas no fornecimento de eletricidade.

De acordo com o CDOS do Porto, os danos estão a ser avaliados, pelo que não há ainda dados precisos sobre o número de casas danificadas ou das pessoas afetadas.

Os CDOS de Coimbra e Lisboa não tinham ocorrências a registar cerca das 4.30 horas.

Os meteorologistas preveem mau tempo para este sábado, com chuva, vento forte e neve, e há pelo menos 11 distritos sob aviso laranja devido à agitação marítima, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro.

A previsão do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) aponta para ventos até 100 km/h, chuva intensa e neve nas terras altas, depois de um dia de mau tempo que causou muitos estragos no Norte do país.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Paredes&Option=Interior&content_id=3614567


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Acho que este vídeo ainda não foi partilhado por aqui. 
Esta madrugada, na Maia.


----------



## Talhada (4 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Na gralheira ja volta a nevar! Agora com acumulação


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 12:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Grandes abertas agora por aqui mas, há minutos, reparei nestas belas formações nebulosas a passar a grande velocidade no final da última célula que atravessou o Porto. Podemos considera-las Mammatus? Que acham? 




Mammatus no Porto? by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus no Porto? by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus no Porto? by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Mais umas fotos:

*Queda de granizo causou estragos em carros e casas*

*Granizo de grandes dimensões caiu, esta madrugada de sábado, em várias localidades do Grande Porto*






Caso da Maia, em que os pedaços de gelo "pareciam meteoritos", segundo um dos leitores que enviou fotos para o JN






O granizo caiu em grande quantidade e deixou um manto branco em várias localidades do Grande Porto, como sucedeu em Leça da Palmeira






A dimensão do granizo provocou estragos em algumas viaturas estacionadas na rua, como sucedeu com carros privados de bombeiros de Matosinhos-Leça, de serviço durante a noite






Não houve pedidos de ajuda, mas há queixas de telhas danificadas, segundo os Bombeiros de Leça do Balio, localidade também afetada pelo granizo







Fonte:http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=3614660


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 13:05)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Agora na cidade...


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 13:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Ainda não coalha.... A temperatura está em um grau...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2014 às 13:48)

*Chuva, Granizo, Vento Forte e Neve - 4 Janeiro 2013*

*Tópico sobre o temporal de 4 Janeiro de 2013.*


Granizo em Leça da Palmeira


Granizo em Matosinhos


Granizo em Pontevedra (Espanha)


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Umas fotos deste último aguaceiro, por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 14:17)

*Re: Chuva, Granizo, Vento Forte e Neve - 4 Janeiro 2013*

Quem muda o título deste tópico? Estamos em 2014!


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 14:27)

*Re: Chuva, Granizo, Vento Forte e Neve - 4 Janeiro 2013*

Arraiolos: Manhã de forte temporal com muito vento, chuva e granizo. Cortes de energia consecutivos durante todo o dia! A temperatura tem vindo em "Queda livre", às 10:30 estvam 12.8º, neste momento estão *4.9º* , bem abaixo das previsões!


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 14:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*



Snifa disse:


> Mais umas fotos:



Granizo em forma de flor, parece uma rosa...


----------



## MontijoCity (4 Jan 2014 às 15:57)

Recebi daquelas sms das noticias da TMN a dizer: "Tornado leva a decretar calamidade publica em Paredes".
Alguém confirma isto? Não vi aqui imagens de Paredes.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 16:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014*

Ora viva mais uma vez.

Aqui está mais um prova daquilo que vos estava a relatar ontem, quando estava a indicar as rajadas de vento.
Subi ao topo do prédio em frente ao meu e encontrei isto. Completamente arrancada a força.
Esta é mais uma imagem a juntar às outras 2 que postei aqui à bocado.


----------



## nelson972 (4 Jan 2014 às 16:05)

Esta' nas noticias :

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=134548


----------



## David sf (4 Jan 2014 às 16:07)

MontijoCity disse:


> Recebi daquelas sms das noticias da TMN a dizer: "Tornado leva a decretar calamidade publica em Paredes".
> Alguém confirma isto? Não vi aqui imagens de Paredes.



Tópico referente ao (eventual) tornado de Paredes:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...o-em-paredes-4-de-janeiro-de-2014-a-7478.html


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 17:39)

A acumulação nas serras aqui à volta deve andar pelos 900m ou um pouco menos. Parece que do lado da Serra da Nogueira (as duas primeiras fotos) a acumulação começa mais a baixo que do lado de Montesinho.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 19:25)

Boas, 

um vídeo que fiz esta tarde em Leça da Palmeira, mar muito agitado, o molhe que se vê ao fundo pertence ao Porto de Leixões ( ver 720 p )

Só para terem uma ideia, aquele guindaste tem mais de 25 metros de altura.

[ame="http://youtu.be/dssbyEfJoUs"]http://youtu.be/dssbyEfJoUs[/ame]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2014 às 20:10)

Animação de radar (mm/h), 00h50 - 12h40






Animação de radar (dBZ), 00h50 - 12h40







Animação de radar (mm/h), 02h10 - 03h20 (região do Porto)






Animação de radar (dBZ), 02h10 - 03h20 (região do Porto)


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 21:01)

Mais um vídeo que fiz  hoje, na Foz do Douro estava assim:

[ame="http://youtu.be/5ZZJUjkew3c"]http://youtu.be/5ZZJUjkew3c[/ame]


----------



## Scuderia (4 Jan 2014 às 21:09)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Mais um dia brilhante por Montalegre

Neve , sol , queda de neve e muito vento , tive um bocado de tudo o que tornou fantástico este dia. 

Dos 3 eventos de neve para já o de dia 25 Dezembro foi mais forte , este vem logo a seguir  

Deixo algumas fotos , para não "sobrecarregar" o topico e deixo mais tarde o link para Meteomontalegre para quem quiser ver o resto 



























Link: https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre?fref=ts


----------



## dj_teko (5 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

Snifa eras tu que estavas na piscina de leça com a camera  tb passei por la


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2014 às 00:20)

TomarTV


----------



## dj_teko (5 Jan 2014 às 00:23)

Esta tarde em Leça Palmeira

[/URL]


----------



## bigfire (6 Jan 2014 às 01:37)

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos, estas foram tirada no Alto de Espinho, na Serra do Marão, que é atravessada pelo IP4, na tarde do dia 4 de janeiro. Enquanto lá estive foi sempre graupel que caia, e ainda puxada a vento, parecia que me estavam a atirar areia a alta velocidade.


Bastaram 4 minutos de intensa queda de graupel para ficar assim (tou-me a referir as 2 primeiras fotos).




















Como era de esperar, o mesmo de sempre, os primeiros 10 minutos tornaram-se dificeis para quem não vinha preparado, trânsito completamente parado, carros e o camião já não conseguiam avançar mais e para complicar mais, foi o acidente que ocorreu (onde se encontra a ambulâcia).





Pelo menos ainda havia quem tenta-se aproveitar este evento, com a circulação praticamente parada e os limpa neves a fazerem o seu trabalho, nada melhor para distrair.


----------

